#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Давно мучает вопрос

## Anthony

Давно мучает вопрос:
Почему "Буддийский форум", а не "Буддистский" ?
Ведь мы же буддисты, а не буддийцы  :Smilie: 

У индуистов так же.. "индуистский", а не "индуийский"
Они индуисты, а не индуийцы.

----------

Алексей Каверин (02.08.2012), Иван Денисов (02.08.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Толковый соловарь Ожегова и три орфографических словаря русского языка фиксируют правильную форму "буддийский" (относящийся к буддизму) и буддистский (относящийся к буддисту).


Справа вверху есть поле поиска по форуму. Эта тема уже существует.
Гугл тоже работает.

----------

Aion (02.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (02.08.2012), Топпер- (02.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Спасибо за открытие поля поиска

----------


## Юй Кан

> Давно мучает вопрос:
> Почему "Буддийский форум", а не "Буддистский" ?
> Ведь мы же буддисты, а не буддийцы 
> 
> У индуистов так же.. "индуистский", а не "индуийский"
> Они индуисты, а не индуийцы.


Это просто вопрос благозвучности и удобства для произношения.
Если сказать просто, то раньше (ещё во времена СССР) было принято писать "буддистский", теперь же -- "буддийский"...
Подробнее: http://forum.lingvo.ru/actualthread.aspx?tid=31197

----------

Aion (02.08.2012), AndyZ (02.08.2012), Anthony (02.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (02.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Но когда говорят: "Вы - буддиец?"
Согласитесь, звучит глуповато.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но когда говорят: "Вы - буддиец?"
> Согласитесь, звучит глуповато.


Знаете, по аналогии...
В западном мире иногда разделяют последователей даосизма на даосов и даосистов. Так же можно и у нас: есть буддисты и -- буддийцы. : )

----------

Aion (02.08.2012), Федор Ф (02.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Знаете, по аналогии...
> В западном мире иногда разделяют последователей даосизма на даосов и даосистов. Так же можно и у нас: есть буддисты и -- буддийцы. : )


Если бы я не знал такого учения, как Даосизм.
То даосов - я бы воспринял, как какую-то национальность
А даосистов - как приверженцев, какой-то религии.

По звучанию как-то логичнее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если бы я не знал такого учения, как Даосизм.
> То даосов - я бы воспринял, как какую-то национальность
> А даосистов - как приверженцев, какой-то религии.
> 
> По звучанию как-то логичнее.


Вот так "логичнее" иногда профаны и пишут, а то и переводят на русский: _таоисты_ или _даосисты_, и все дела. %)

----------

Aion (02.08.2012), Anthony (02.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Все верно названо, буддийский форум, для буддийцев, поскольку буддисты протиранию штанов за компьютером предпочитают практику, чтение текстов, получение учений у учителей. А буддийцы по форумам тусуются

----------

Anthony (02.08.2012), Chong_Kwan (02.08.2012), Echo (03.08.2012), Vladiimir (02.08.2012), Wyrd (02.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (02.08.2012), Тао (02.08.2012), Фил (02.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> _таоисты_ или _даосисты_


хорошо не "тайцы"

----------

Anthony (02.08.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Давно мучает вопрос


Это сансара, да? тут мучения сплошные....

----------

Топпер- (03.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> хорошо не "тайцы"


не, ну чуть что, сразу тайцы. Почему не таиландцы тогда? :Р

----------


## Буль

> не, ну чуть что, сразу тайцы. Почему не таиландцы тогда? :Р


Тай -- это народ. Тайланд -- это страна. "Ланд" не может быть применено к индивидууму. В русском языке возможно окночание "-ец" или "-ка". "Голландец", например. Или "автралийка".

----------


## Бо

> Тай -- это народ. Тайланд -- это страна. "Ланд" не может быть применено к индивидууму. В русском языке возможно окночание "-ец" или "-ка". "Голландец", например. Или "автралийка".


Голландия - "ланд" неприменимо = голец, голийка?

----------

Елена Саяпина (03.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тай -- это народ. Тайланд -- это страна. "Ланд" не может быть применено к индивидууму. В русском языке возможно окночание "-ец" или "-ка". "Голландец", например. Или "автралийка".


Или индейка  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (03.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

нет такой страны Тайланд. Есть страна Таиланд. И в русском языке принято название наций образовывать от названия старны, а не от самоназвания народа. Поэтому праивльно таиландцы и таиландки, а не тайцы и тайки. А уж выбрасывание части слова из названия на основании того, что на каком-то другом языке оно несет дополнительную смысловую нагрузку - это вообще нонсенс с точки зрения русского языка.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Тайланд - это вообще не западное словообразование? Ланд - это вполне себе западное слово.

----------


## Echo

> А уж выбрасывание части слова из названия на основании того, что на каком-то другом языке оно несет дополнительную смысловую нагрузку - это вообще нонсенс с точки зрения русского языка.


Санкт-петербуржцы...

----------


## Anthony

Короче. Я буддист, а не буддиец.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Короче. Я буддист, а не буддиец.


Скорее, интересующийся буддизмом  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Буль (03.08.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Скорее, я решу, кто я  :Smilie: 
P.S. Щас Вам все добросердечные налайкают

----------

